# Beach access with Dually truck.



## PlugSlinger (Aug 5, 2012)

Seems as if I can't gets straight answer on where I can and cant drive in MD DE VA and NC. Help?


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

Maryland end of assateague island does not allow a dually on the beach, can't speak for de or va. i have seen a dually on the beach in nc, but it had large wide tires on it. hope this helps. JOHN


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

See dualies all the time of the beach in Hatteras.. Hope this helps.. JAM


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Only thing CHNRS limits is the number of axles to 2 and it has to be 4WD


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Wouldn't one, fat, I mean super wide, tire on each side on the rear work better in the sand than 2 tires on each side?

Airing down would be less of a pain in the neck too.


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

No dualies on Assateague... MD and VA


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*The problem with dualies.......*

Unless you put a spacer between the wheels, when you air down the sidewalls touch causing heat and a better possibility of picking up something between the tires that could puncture the sidewall. Most people with dualies avoid this by not airing down enough which in turn causes the wheels to spin in the ruts which causes transmission heat and the most irritating of all for everyone else....ripples in the ruts

><))))*>


----------

